# Bitten by the train bug...



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/vi...mp;start=0

This guy is very motivated,nice job!

Manfred


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you bored or something? 

Not large scale, not in english, etc.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 26 Jul 2013 06:24 PM 
Are you bored or something? 

Not large scale, not in english, etc. 

YA...What he said. ?????? Something to do with R.R.????


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 

Not "large Scale"??? It is certainly bigger than 1:48. OR do YOU define "Large Scale" as between 1:19.1 [16mm/ft] and 1:32 [3/8"/ft] running on either Ga 1 [45mm] or Ga 0 [32mm] track. Maybe one of the moderators can point me to the OFFICIAL MLS definition of "large Scale". 

As to... not in English... I am sure there are many bi- and multi-lingual members of MLS, and many of them do NOT have English as their primary language. 

I found the thread interesting, even if I had to guess at a bunch of the German... I could have used Google "translate" if I was really interested in the details. 

Relax... take a chill pill. Not you cup of tea... Open another thread and don't bother to come back to this one. BTW... did not see you make a similar comment about Gary A's thread on his 1.5in/ft scale rolling stock. 

Regards


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Greg, I have Google Chrome and it just translates it automatically. 
Looks like an interesting thread with heaps of pictures. I like the wild rambling garden. 
There was a time in my youth when the sound of a distant lawn mower equated to a small 7-1/4" loco putting about.
I was and still am, hooked on trains especially the 'small scale' ones smaller than mainline. 


Andrew


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 26 Jul 2013 07:05 PM 
Greg 

BTW... did not see you make a similar comment about Gary A's thread on his 1.5in/ft scale rolling stock. 

Regards How the **** did I get involved in this? I'm just minding my own business and POW!







I'll go back to my corner now.


----------

